# MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels



## snoekbaars

Moin zusammen!!

Hier der revitalisierte Thread.
Neue Postings also bitte HIER herein!!
:q

---------------------- LISTE ANFANG ----------------------
 Hallo |wavey: ,

*Dan Craft*
Five Rivers FT905 #5 9' 4tlg.- Hardi
mit Rolle(n) Lamson Litespeed 2
mit Leine(n) Loop OptiStream WF6F
Five Rivers FT906 # 6 9' 4tlg.
- Hardi
mit Rolle(n) Danielsson LW 6nine
SA System2 LA678
mit Leine(n) Wulff BassTaper WF7F
Loop Opti Stillwater WH8F
Schußköpfe mit Runningline Loop Custom Taper 0,29mm


*Echo*
Classic #7 9'
- Gnilftz
 mit Rolle(n) Danielsson LW 6nine
 mit Leine(n) Loop Optistream WF7F
- Hardi
mit Rolle(n) SA System2 LA678
mit Leine(n) Schußköpfe mit Runningline Loop Custom Taper 0,29mm
- Dorschdiggler
 mit Rolle(n) Scierra Traxion 7/9
-Küstenfan
mit Rolle(n) Danielsson LW 6nine. LOOP CLW 58
mit Leine(n) Wulff Triangel BassTaper WF7F + WF8F, Guideline TriCast WF6F
2 SW #7
- Gnilftz
 mit Rolle(n) Danielsson LW 6nine
 mit Leine(n) Loop Optistream WF7F


*Fenwick*
HMXF #8 9' 
 - Steffen60431
 mit Rolle(n) Scientific Anglers System2 8/9
 mit Leine(n) Wulff Triangel BassTaper WF9F
Eagle Seatrout #7/8 9'
- peitsche
mit Rolle(n) Fenwick Eagle Large Arbor 78
mit Leine(n) Cortland WF8F

*G.Loomis*
Trilogy ´#8 10'
 - Maddin
 mit Rolle(n) Vision XLA 89
 mit Leine(n) Wulff Triangel BassTaper WF8F
 und Getüddel Polyleader Scierra Salmon Expert
 3,6m; Backing
GL3 #8 9'
 -Ace
 mit Rolle(n) Vision Extreme 7/9
 mit Leine(n) Wulff Triangel BassTaper WF9F
 Guideline PounchPro WF8F
 und Getüddel 150m 20lbs. Airflo Backing und Polyleader
 Scierra Salmon Expert 3,6m - PitzenbauerRing(chen) -
 50cm FluoCarbon
 -mutz
 mit Rolle(n) Compo 69
 mit Leine(n) Orvis Wonderline WF8 clear sink tip
-Küstenfan
mit Rolle(n) Danielsson LW 6nine. LOOP CLW 58
mit Leine(n) Wulff Triangel BassTaper WF7F + WF8F, Guideline TriCast WF6F
GL3 #8 10'

*CTS New Zealand*
 - Truttafriend - Zotti - Truttadad
 mit Rolle(n) Loop Evotec 6nine
 mit Leine(n) Wulff BassTaper WF7F
 und Getüddel FC gezogenes Reverge FC
CTS Affinity Salt #7 9,6'



*Greys** of Alnwick* (Tochterfirma von Hardy)
GRX #7/8 9'6" 
 - Dorschdiggler
 mit Rolle(n) Okuma Airstream 7/9
 mit Leine(n) Scierra PPT WF8F
 Wulff BassTaper BA8F
 Wulff BassTaper BA9F
 Greys RocketTaper WF9F
 Fenwick SteelheadTaper WF9F/S
 Scierra Hywel Morgan EDP WF8F
- Rausreißer
 mit Rolle(n) Vosseler DC4 (aber Standart-Spule, kein LA)
 mit Leine(n) Wulff Triangle BassTaper WF8F
 und Getüddel Vision Polyleader Seatrout
- mj23
mit Rolle(n) Vision Koma 7/8
mit Leine(n) Guideline PounchPro WF8F
GRX #7/8 10'
 - Ace
 mit Rolle(n) Vision Extreme 7/9
 mit Leine(n) Wulff Triangel BassTaper WF9F
 Guideline PounchPro WF8F
 und Getüddel 150m 20lbs. Airflo Backing und Polyleader
 Scierra Salmon Expert 3,6m - PitzenbauerRing(chen) -
 50cm FluoCarbon
Platinum X #7 9'6"
 -Herling
 mit Rolle(n) Loop Featherweight 5-8
 mit Leine(n) Cortland 444 SL Seatrout Distance #7
 und Getüddel Riverge FluorocarbonVorfach 12 ft. und 0,25er Stroft Tippet


*Guideline*
LPXe Zweihand #7/8 12'6" 3tlg.
 - htp55
 mit Rolle(n) Orvis Battenkill LA 9/10
 mit Leine(n) Loop Schußkopf ST10F (auf 22g. gekürzt)
LeCie #8 10'
 - Dorschdiggler
 mit Rolle(n) Scierra Traxion 7/9


*Hardy*
Superlight #7-8 9'6"
 - Truttafriend
 mit Rolle(n) Loop Evotec 6nine
 Scientific Anglers System2 89L 
 mit Leine(n) Wulff BassTaper WF9F
 Vision Extreme Distance WF8F
 und Getüddel Vision Polyleader Seatrout
Richard Walker #9 9'
 - truttadad
 mit Rolle(n) Scientific Anglers System2 89L
 mit Leine(n) Wulff BassTaper WF8F
 und Getüddel Vision Polyleader Seatrout


*Lamiglas*
9'6" 2tlg.
 - jebe
 mit Rolle(n) Okuma Infinity 8/9
 mit Leine(n) LOOP WF10F


*LOOP*
Black Line Zweihand #8/9 12'4" 3tlg.
 - gofishing
 mit Rolle(n) Scierra XDA 911l
 mit Leine(n) LOOP Schußköpfe I/F/S #9
 und Getüddel 32er RunningLine und 50lbs. GelSpun
 Backing
Black Line #7 9'

- Tisie
  mit Rolle(n) Vision 3Zone69
mit Leine(n) diverse Schußköpfe von 15,7-15,8g
Grey Line #7 9'6" #7
 - Angelmann
 mit Rolle(n) LOOP Evotech 69
 mit Leine(n) LOOP Optistream WF7F
 und Getüddel Scierra Polyleader

*Orvis*
Trident TL #8 9' 4tlg.
 -NordlichtSG
 mit Rolle(n) Orvis Battenkill LA V
 mit Leine(n) Sage Performance Taper WF9F
Trident TL #8 2tlg.
-jebe
mit Rolle(n) Okuma Infinity 8/9
mit Leine(n) Schnur Loop WF8F


*Powell *(na endlich, ich dachte schon die Marke fischt hier gar niemand)
Signature #7/8 9'6"
 - Schillerlockemit Rolle(n) Redington AL 7/8
 mit Leine(n) Guideline Highwater #7
 Scierra Avalange #7


*Redington*
Redline #7-8 9'6" 2tlg
 - Karsten_Berlin
 mit Rolle(n) Slate LA #7-9
 mit Leine(n) Hywel Morgan EDP WF8F
Redline #7-8 10' 3tlg
 - Karsten_Berlin
 mit Rolle(n) Slate LA #7-9
 mit Leine(n) Teeny T300

*RST*
M1 #7-8 10'
 - AndreasG
 mit Rolle(n) Vosseler DC4
 mit Leine(n) Wulff Triangel BassTaper #9
 und Getüddel Polyleader Salmon Expert 3,6m
Impuls #7-8 9'


*Sage*
SP #8 9'
- Angelmann
 mit Rolle(n) LOOP Evotech 69
 mit Leine(n) Loop Schußköpfe #8 eingekürzt, floating, slow-intermediate und intermediate + grüne Runningline LOOP
 und Getüddel Scierra Polyleader
SP+ #8 3tlg.
 - campbell
 mit Rolle(n) Steelfin Vario 6
 Henschel Black and Silver No.1
 mit Leine(n) LOOP Schußkopf #9 gekürzt
 Orvis Schußkopf #9 gekürzt
 und Getüddel LOOP oder Sawada RunningLine
XP # 6 9'6"
 -fisher-man1
 mit Leine(n) Scierra EDP WF6F
XP #7 9' 2tlg.
- htp55
  mit Rolle(n) Waterworks ULA F3X
  mit Leine(n) Cortland 444 WF7F
  Orvis Schußkopf ST8F
  Cortland Schußkopf ST7I
XP #8 9' 4tlg.
 -chrissi
 mit Rolle(n) Lamson Velocity
RPL # 6 9'
 - Gray Ghost
 mit Getüddel Vorfach aus 4 Teilen Orvis Super Strong
RPL #7 9'
 - Schleuse
 mit Rolle(n) Okuma Airstream 7/9
 mit Leine(n) Wulff Triangle BassTaper WF8F
 und Getüddel Scierra Polyleader Salmon
RPL #8 4tlg.
 - campbell
 mit Rolle(n) Steelfin Vario 6
 Henschel Black and Silver No.1
 mit Leine(n) LOOP Schußkopf #9 gekürzt
 Orvis Schußkopf #9 gekürzt
 und Getüddel LOOP oder Sawada RunningLine
RPL+ #7 9'6"
 - Gray Ghost
 mit Leine(n) Selbstspleißung aus Loop Runningline/Shakespeare Glider #9
 Selbstspleißung aus Loop Runningline/Loop LCE #9
 mit Getüddel Vorfach aus 4 Teilen Orvis Super Strong
RPL + #9 9'6"
 - Schillerlocke
 mit Rolle(n) Redington AL 9/10
 Loop Traditional 2W
 mit Leine(n) Guideline PounchPro #9
 Lee Wulff Triangel Taper #9
RPLXi #8 9'
 - vagabond82
 mit Rolle(n) Scientific Anglers System2 89L
 Marryat CMR 78
 mit Leine(n) Scientific Angler Clear Wet Tip WF9F/S
 Teeny Dave Whitlock BassLine WF9F
 LOOP Schußköpfe #8 23g. F/I
RPLXi #8 9'6" 3tlg.
 -NordlichtSG
 mit Rolle(n) Orvis Battenkill LA V
 mit Leine(n) Orvis Wonderline Intermediate WF9F
VPS # 6 9' 2tlg.
 - grieme
 mit Rolle(n) CompO Reel 6/8
 RT Dynadisc 6/7, 7/8
 mit Leine(n) Loop LD WF-7 F
 Scierra XDA WF-6 F
 div. Schußköpfe
Xi2 # 6 9' 4tlg.
 -snoekbaars
 mit Rolle(n) Waterworks ULA Force 3X LT
LOOP CLW 5/8
 mit Leine(n) Guideline PounchPro WF6F
 Wulff Triangle BassTaper WF7F
 Schußköpfe Loop LCE schwimmend und Vision Ace intermediate in Klasse 7
Xi2 #8 9' 4tlg.
 -snoekbaars
 mit Rolle(n) LOOP CLW 8/12
mit Leine(n) Guideline PounchPro WF8F
 diverse Orvis Schußköpfe #9 leicht gekürzt
Fli #8 9'
-Fynn_sh
mit Rolle(n) Redington RS2 7/8
 mit Leine(n) Schußköpfe


*Scierra*
HM2 Saltwater #8 9'6"
 - vaddy
 mit Rolle(n) Lamson Velocity 3,5
 mit Leine(n) Guideline PounchPro #8
 - Zotti
 mit Rolle(n) Vosseler DC 4
 Scientific Anglers System2 78L
 mit Leine(n) Wulff Triangle BassTaper WF9F
 Vision Extreme Distance WF8F
 und Getüddel Vision Polyleader Seatrout
-Havorred01
mit Rolle(n) Scierra IC3 7/8
mit Leine(n) Guideline PounchPro WF8F
HMS V2 Scandinavian Saltwater #8/9 9,5'
- Schleuse
mit Rolle(n) Danielsson LW6nine
mit Leine(n) Scierra EDP #8
Ti+ #8 10'
 - Windmaster
 mit Rolle(n) Vision 3 Zone 6/9
 mit Leine(n) Scientific Anglers 3M Windmaster WF9F
 oder Hywel Morgan EDP WF8F
HM2 #9 12'9'' Zweihand, 6-tlg.
 - grieme
 mit Rolle(n) RT Dynadisc 11/12
 mit Leine(n) Schußköpfe


*Scott*
Eclipse #8 9'
 -drachel (Wind- und Tiefwasserkombi)
 mit Rolle(n) Redington ML 7/8 
 mit Leine(n) Cortland 444 SL WF8F/I + ~180m Backing
G-series #8 9'
 -drachel (RauheSeekombi)
 mit Rolle(n) Steelfin Vario 10 mit 
 mit Leine(n) Cortland 444 WF8I + ~250m Backing
SCLS #10 9'
 -drachel (Extremwindkombi)
 mit Rolle(n) Steelfin Vario 10 mit ~250m backing
 mit Leine(n) Wulff Triangle BassTaper WF10F
 SCS 6er 9'
- vaddy
mit Rolle(n) Flylogic FLO567
mit Leine(n) Teeny Longshot 6er


*Snowbee*
Prestige II #8 9'6'' 4-tlg.
 - grieme
 mit Rolle(n): CompO Reel 6/8
 RT Dynadisc 6/7, 7/8
 mit Leine(n): Scierra XDA WF8F/I
 Teeny Standard WF8F
 div. Schußköpfe


*Steelfin*
Trinity # 6 9'
 -drachel (Badewannenwetterkombi)
 mit Rolle(n) Steelfin Vario 6/9
 mit Leine(n) Steelfin WF6F + 200m Backing
Trinity #8-9 9'6"
 -drachel (Windkombi)
 mit Rolle(n) Steelfin Vario 8
 mit Leine(n) Steelfin WF8F + 200m Backing


*TFO*
TiCr #7 9' 3-tlg.
 - grieme
 mit Rolle(n): CompO Reel 6/8
 RT Dynadisc 6/7, 7/8
 mit Leine(n): Scierra XDA WF-8 F/I
 Teeny Standard WF-8 F
 Loop LD WF-7 F
 div. Schußköpfe


*Thomas & Thomas*
Horizon #7
 - Blauortsand
 mit Rolle(n) Guideline Backwinder
 mit Leine(n) Guideline PounchPro WF7F
Horizon #8 4tlg.
 - marioschreiber
 mit Rolle(n) Orvis Battenkill LA
 mit Leine(n) Guideline PounchPro WF8F
 Wulff Triangle BassTaper WF10F(!)
 und Getüddel Polyleader Airflow/Scierra Salmon Expert
 (3,6m)
HS #8 9'
 -Krzysztof Grzybow
 mit Rolle Vosseler DC 7/8
 mit Leine(n) Guideline Pounchpro WF8F
 Hywel Morgan EDP WF8F
Vector #7 9'
 -Mefo
 mit Rolle(n) 3Zone
 mit Leine(n) Wulff Triangle Bass Taper WF8F
 und Getüddel Airflo Polyleader
Vector #? 8'6" Eigenbau
 -Mefo
 mit Rolle(n) 3Zone
 mit Leine(n) Wulff Triangle Bass Taper WF8F
 und Getüddel Airflo Polyleader


*Vision*
Extreme Plus # 6 9'
- gofishing
mit Rolle(n) Loop FW 4/6 und Reservespule 5/7
mit Leine(n) Vision Tarbet WF6F
Wulff Triangle WF6F
3Zone #8 9'
 - Zotti
 mit Rolle(n) Vosseler DC 4
 Scientific Anglers System2 78L
 mit Leine(n) Wulff Triangle BassTaper WF9F
 Vision Extreme Distance WF8F
 und Getüddel Vision Polyleader Seatrout
 -dorschdiggler
 mit Rolle(n) Scierra Traxion 7/9
 mit Leine(n) Guideline Bullet #8
3Zone SW # 6 9'
-Küstenfan
mit Rolle(n) Danielsson LW 6nine. LOOP CLW 58
mit Leine(n) Wulff Triangel BassTaper WF7F + WF8F, Guideline TriCast WF6F
Extreme Saltwater VXS #8 9' 3tlg.
 - Findling
 mit Rolle(n) Vision Extreme 7-9
 mit Leine(n) Guideline PounchPro WF8F
GTFour #7 10'
- vaddy
mit Rolle(n) Lamson Velocity 3
mit Leine(n) Wulff Triangle Basstaper WF8F
Guideline Tricast #7
GTFour #8 9'
 -gofishing
 mit Rolle(n) Vision Extrem 79
 mit Leine(n) Vision BigMama WF8F
Vision Extend WF8F
HDG #7/8 9'
 - Dorschdiggler
 mit Rolle(n) Okuma Airstream 7/9
 mit Leine(n) Scierra PPT WF8F
 Wulff BassTaper BA8F
 Wulff BassTaper BA9F
 Greys RocketTaper WF9F
 Fenwick SteelheadTaper WF9F/S
 Scierra Hywel Morgan EDP WF8F


*Winston*
  BIIx #7 11' 4tlg.
- htp55
mit Rolle(n) Danielsson FW5eight
mit Leine(n) Schußkopf in 18 gr.
-stephan_81
mit Rolle(n) Waterworks ULA Force 3 X
mit Leine(n) Schußköpfe, Guideline Tricast


 ---------------------- LISTE ENDE ----------------------



 Ursprüngliche Nachricht:



 Ich hab da mal wieder so'n Spleen.

 In den nächsten Monaten wollte ich mir eventuell, sofern die Kohle reicht, ein neues Meerforellenrütchen zulegen.
 Es ist nicht so, dass ich keine 7er, 8er oder 9er Rute habe, aber ich hab ja noch nie auf Silberbarren gefischt.
Werfen kann ich an sich ganz gut, weil ich früher viel am Rhein auf Hecht, Barsch und Zander gestreamert habe. Das ist auch so'n bisschen wie Lachs- und Meerforellenfischen .. Wind, viele Würfe, viel Wasser und nicht unbedingt Massenfänge.
 Ich denke mal was wirklich wichtig ist, ist RICHTIG weit damit werfen zu können.
 Also ... was benutzt IHR für ne Rute in welcher Klasse ... in Verbindung mit welcher Leine(nklasse)??

 Ich hab da schon mal in diversen einschlägigen Katalogen geblättert.
 Kennt/habt ihr die:

 Hardy,
 RST M5 SLE,
 Sage TCR,
 Thomas&Thomas Horizon,
 Winston

 ... und könnt was dazu sagen?

 Besten Dank vorab

 Ralph -


----------



## snoekbaars

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

So ... aktuell sind wir nun auch wieder!!!


----------



## Havorred01

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Hallöchen !!

Ich habe folgende Zusammenstellung: 

Rute: Scierra HM2 Saltwater 9',6" #8 
Rolle: Scierra IC3 7/8
Schnur: Guideline Punch WF8F 


Gruß 
Havorred01


----------



## Pikepauly

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Hey!

Hab mal ne Frage an Alle die sich mit Mefo Geschir auskennen.

Fische schon lange mit der Spinnrute auf Mefos.
Wollte demnächst ne Fliegenrute dazunehmen um mal etwas feiner zu fischen. Hab zum Glück einen Angelfreund der mir das Werfen son bischen beibringt. Hab ihn natürlich auch wegen Gerät gefragt. Er schwört auf G. Loomis ist aber finanziell nicht so ganz meine Welt!! Meine Spinnruten sind mittlerweile fast alle Sportex Kevs, sind die Fliegenruten eigentlich nix?? Hat hier niemand im Gebrauch wenn ich den Thread richtig verfolgt habe???

Grüsse 

Pikepauly


----------



## Nomade

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Doch, die Sportex sind sehr gut, nur halt nicht cool. Alternativ kannst du zu einer Guideline LPXe greifen. Die liegt zwischen Sportex und Loomis GLX, sowohl im Wurfverhalten, beim Preis als auch bei der Coolness. Mit ner LPXe wirst du wahrscheinlich geduldet, mit ner Sportex eher nicht.


----------



## Pikepauly

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Naja cool muss meinentwegen nicht sein. Werd ich wohl nicht mehr werden. Aber danke für den Tip. Hätte schon ne Echo mit Rolle und Schnurr umsonst haben können. War aber zu blöd.

Gruss 

Pikepauly


----------



## snoekbaars

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Moin!

Ich würde der Tatsache, dass in unserer Flifi-Mefo-Geräteliste keine SportexRuten vorkommen überhaupt GAR keine Bedeutung zu kommen lassen!! #d

Im Allgemeinen sollte man versuchen so viel Gerät wie möglich probe zu werfen und sich dann kaufen was dem eigenen Wurfverhalten am besten entspricht. Rein Subjektiv.
:q

BTW: Meiner Erfahrung nach kann man mit ein wenig Glück auch ursprünglich hochpreisiges Gerät mehr oder weniger neuwertig oft recht günstig ergattern.
:g

Man sollte sich beim Gerätekauf also in jedem Fall ausreichend Zeit lassen und alle Möglichkeiten ausschöpfen.

Lies' z.B. mal hier.

TL und bis später
Ralph


----------



## Pikepauly

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Interessanter Link. Vielen Dank! Werd mal sehen ob ich mal was in die Hand kriege zum Probewedeln.

Gruss

G. Buchholz


----------



## gofishing

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Bitte bei mir mal die Pounch wegradieren.

Ich habe jetzt eine Vision BigMama und auf der Reservespule eine Vision Extend

beide als WF8F

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## snoekbaars

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Inzwischen sind wir auch mal wieder aktuell!!
:q


----------



## peitsche

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Hab zwar noch nie mit der Fliegenrute gefischt aber gekauft hab ich mir schon mal eine.

Rute: Fenwick Eagle Seatrout 9" #7/8
Rolle: Fenwick Eagle Large Arbor 78
Schnur: Cortland WF8F

Gruss Carsten


----------



## küstenfan

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

moinsen,

mein gerät:

fliegenrolle: danielsson lw 6nine, loop clw 58

fliegenrute: g.loomis gl3 #8, echo classic #7, vision 3zone sw #6, alle 9ft. lang

fliegenschnur: lee wulff basstaper #7 + #8, guideline tricast #6

tl
markus


----------



## stephan_81

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Hallo!
bei mir kann die steelfin trinity und die okuma airframe raus!
habe mir dieses jahr ne winstin bIIx 11'  7# zugelegt und dazu ne waterworks ula f3x! schnur ist auch nicht mehr steelfin ( schade drum ) sondern ne guideline tricast und ein paar schußköpfe!
gruß
stephan


----------



## Gnilftz

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Aaaaalso bei mir ist fast alles neu oder anders...

Die Loomis Nauticos ist weg, die beiden Greys GRX sind weg und die Vision XLA wurde durch schnuffige Danielsson LW 6nine ersetzt.
Als Rute ist eine Echo 2 #7 SW hinzugekommen.

Beim Getüddel ist ne 7er Optistream von Loop dazugekommen.

|wavey:


----------



## Fynn_sh

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Ja bei mir hat sich auch ein wenig geändert |rolleyes 
Als erstes mal heiße ich nicht mehr fischer-man1 sondern Fynn_sh
Zweitens ist die Sage SP weg, dafür ist ne 8er Sage Fli in 9ft gekommen
Drittens: Die Pounch gibts auch nicht mehr, dafür ist jetzt ein Schusskopfsystem da
...und die Rolle ist (leider) eine Redingtion RS2 7/8


----------



## mickeyfinn

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Hallo,

hier meine Ausrüstung:

Rute: Guideline LPX RS  9' #7
Rolle: Vosseler DC4
Schnur: 7er Loop Opti Stillwater

Rute: Loop Advantage 9' #8 (mittlerweile 9 Jahre alt)
Rolle: Vosseler DC4
Schnur: 8er Guideline Pounch 

Gruß Christian


----------



## Aukieker

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Hallo, hier mein Gerät zum MeFo-Angeln:

Rute: GLoomis Cross Current GLX Kl.6;9ft :l 
Rolleanielsson LW 6/9

Schnur: Guideline Pounch Kl.6

Viele Grüße,
Rolf


----------



## snoekbaars

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Moin zusammen!!#h

Nachdem ich aus gegebenem Anlaß meine neue Watbekleidung im Thread gepostet habe ist nun auch dieser Thread wieder auf'm neuesten Stand!!:q|rolleyes

TL
Ralph


----------



## gofishing

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Kleine Ergänzung nach unten

Rute Vision Extreme Plus # 6 in 9 ft

Rolle Loop FW 4/6 , mit einer WF6F Vision Target drauf

Reservespule 5/7 , mit einer WF6F  Lee Wulff Triangle


Bitte bei mir die "Silver Label #8 4tlg." mal löschen, die habe ich schon nicht mehr.

TL

Ralph


----------



## Hardi

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Moin,
hier auch mein Fliegengerät zum Mefoangeln;

Rute : Five Rivers (Dan Craft) FT905-4, #5, Länge 9' (custom made) 
Rolle : Lamson Litespeed 2
Schnur : Loop Opti Stream #6 WF-6-F

Rute : Echo Classic #7, Länge 9'
Rolle : Scientific Anglers System2 LA678
Schnur : Runningline Loop Custom Taper Shooting 0,29 
+ selbstgezimmerte Schußköpfe

Rute : Five Rivers (Dan Craft) FT906-4, #6, Länge 9' (custom made)
Rolle : Danielsson LW 6nine
Schnüre : LeeWullf BassTaper TTBA 7F
Loop Opti Stilwater #8 WH-8-F
Rolle : Scientific Anglers System2 LA678
Schnur : Runningline Loop Custom Taper Shooting 0,29 
+ selbstgezimmerte Schußköpfe

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Gnilftz

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*



Hardi schrieb:


> Rolle : Danielsson FW 6nine




;+;+;+
Da mussu Dich n büschen verdaddelt haben, die 6nine ist ne LW, die FW wäre ne 5eight.


----------



## Hardi

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Jo hast recht Heiko,
jo ist eine Danielsson LW 6nine |wavey:.  habe das mal oben geändert! Iich muss auch immer nachgucken wie die heißt, habe das nicht so mit den Bezeichnungen, eben halt die kompatieble Küstenrolle ... :m
Gruß Thomas


----------



## pepp-eric

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Moinsen,
da ich für ein paar Monate in Kanada wohne habe ich  zugeschlagen:

Rute: Sage FLi 8100-4 #8, Länge 10'
Rolle: Sage 3400D
Schnur: Cortland 444 WF8F

Fische damit auf Chinook, Coho und Steelheads und demnächst dann auch auf die guten alten Ostsee-Silberbarren.
Bin super zufrieden und die Verarbeitung ist 1A.
Gruß
Pepp-Eric


----------



## Bellyboater

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Ich habe mir Folgende Kombo zugelegt:

Rute: Scierra IC3 # 6/7 in 9´6"
Rolle: Scierra IC3 # 7/8
Schnur: Guideline Pounch # 6
Scierra HMT #8 Fl
Fenwick Aircutter #7 Intermidiate


----------



## Evotec

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Hier mal meine Geräteliste

Rute: Loop Greyline 9,6 Klasse 7 
Rolle: Loop Evotec Six Nine 
Schnur: Guideline Pounch 

Natürlich darf der Schnurkorb von Orvis nicht fehlen...


----------



## holk

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Hi Männer,

Rute:    St.Croix Legend Elite  9,6  Schnurklasse 8
Rolle:    Vosseler DC 4
Schnur: Royal Wulff Bass Taper TTBA- 9F


Gruß Holger


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

hallo leute 

RUTE :SAGE Ds 2 #8  9fuß 
ROLLE : Amicus 
SCHNUR : LOOP wf8f
 und ein selbsgebauten schuß kopf aus einer wf9f:vik:das geht ganz schön gut damit zu schießen lg andre


----------



## Malte

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

hab auch seit kurzem was neues 

Rolle: Loop Multi 6/9
Rute: Loop Opti Coast
Schnur: Die Keule von der 7er Optistream mit 0,029 Opti RL


----------



## Christian D

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Rute: Guideline Lpxe RS 9'#8Rolle: Vosseler DC4Schnur: Optistream (#9)           Schusskopf (10,5 Meter, 19,7gr.)           0,31er Runningline


----------



## Malte

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Heute ist noch ne Sage Xi2 690-4 mit passender Loop OptiStillwater #6 dazu gekommen.


----------



## Bellyboater

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Ich hab mir eine neue Kombo zugelegt.
Rute: Guideline LPXE RS 7#, 9Fuß
Rolle: Vision Koma 7/8#
Schnur: Rio Outbound 7#


----------



## flexxxone

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Moin,

hab jetzt dann demnächst auch 'ne Fliegenrute...
Ne Sportex Diamond #5-6 in 8 1/2ft.

Ich weiß, dass "echte" Fliegenfischer keine Sportex benutzen aber ich bin ja auch eher ein Spinner :q trotzdem würd ich's  Fliegenfischen gern mal probieren.

Meint Ihr ich könnte mit dem Teil auch auf Meerforellen losgehn? 
Ist die zu schwach/leicht oder sogar nicht geeignet für die Salzwasserfliegerei?

Was würdet Ihr mir für Schnur und Rolle empfehlen?

Wie gesagt, ich möcht's einfach mal probieren und somit brauch ich vorerst keine Geräte, die evtl. gut aber einfach zu teuer sind.

Danke!

flexxx


----------



## Havorred01

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Moin Moin! 

Es gibt bei mir eine Änderung: 
Neue Rolle an der Scierra HM2 Saltwater, Pfluegger President 7/8 mit einer Scierra HMT #8  Airflo/Scierra Polyleader
_________________________________________________________________


Neu!

Rute:      Loop Multi 9'6 #7
Schnur:   Loop Opti Stillwater #7 
Rolle:      Scierra IC3 7/8 
Div.        Fenwick Polyleader
_________________________________________________________________


----------



## flexxxone

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Hi,

nochmal die Frage an alle Sportex-User und MeFo-Jäger

Meint Ihr ich könnte mit 'ner Diamond Fly 8.5ft #5-6 auch auf Meerforellen losgehn? |bigeyes ;+ 

Ist die zu schwach/leicht oder sogar nicht geeignet für die Salzwasserfliegerei? #c

Hab auch gehört, dass man für MeFo's schnelle Ruten braucht.... mal 'ne blöde Frage, woher weiß ich, ob meine Rute 'ne schnelle oder 'ne langsame is???

servus
flexxx


----------



## flexxxone

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

*Shakespeare Odyssey Travel FLY #7-8 / 10´ 4-teilig*

was haltet Ihr von der?
taugt die was auf MeFo's?


----------



## Mefo23

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

War heute auf der Angelmesse-und Flohmarkt in rendsburg und habe dort eine Scierra TI+ 10' #7 line für 130Euro erstanden. Nagelneu und nie gefischt das gute Stück. Was meint ihr zu dem Preis? finde im netz nicht wirklich was wieviel die gekostet hat...


----------



## venni-kisdorf

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Moin Moin,

Hier meine Zusammenstellung für die Küste,

Rute: Ron Thompson Steelhead II, Länge 9ft, Klasse 7/8
Rolle: Vosseler DC 4 
Backing: Wulff Oval 20lbs
Running Line: Golden Marlin 20lbs ( leider nur noch sehr schwer zu bekommen, da diese Schnur nicht mehr hergestellt wird.) 
Schusskopf: Vision Attack Float Klasse 8 


Rute: Ron Thompson Steelhead II, Länge 9ft, Klasse 5/6
Rolle: Vosseler DC 4 
Backing: Wulff Oval 20lbs
Running Line: Golden Marlin 20lbs 
Schusskopf: Vision Attack Float Klasse 6 

Und einige PolyLeader in verschiedenen Sinkraten falls es mal tiefer gehen muss. 

Das wars erstmal .... 

:m


----------



## Christian D

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Update: 
Guideline LPxe RS 9' # 6
In Kombi mit Optistream #7 und 6er Tricast.


----------



## Marian 25469

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*



flexxxone schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> nochmal die Frage an alle Sportex-User und MeFo-Jäger
> 
> Meint Ihr ich könnte mit 'ner Diamond Fly 8.5ft #5-6 auch auf Meerforellen losgehn? |bigeyes ;+
> 
> Ist die zu schwach/leicht oder sogar nicht geeignet für die Salzwasserfliegerei? #c
> 
> Hab auch gehört, dass man für MeFo's schnelle Ruten braucht.... mal 'ne blöde Frage, woher weiß ich, ob meine Rute 'ne schnelle oder 'ne langsame is???
> 
> servus
> flexxx


 



Hallo Flexx.

Man kann so ziemlich mit jeder Rute an die Küste/Strand gehen, Hauptsache man hat mit der Kombi Spaß.
Nach vorne, recht und links hast du genug Platz eine Forelle zu drillen, auch wenn du mal eine feinere Kombi benutzt.

Ich persönlich kenne die Rute, ein Freund von mir hatte sie und ich muss sagen ich fand sie in Ordnung.
Ich persönlich habe mit einer Rute aus der großen Versteigerungsplattform angefangen ( Gruß an Ralph und Sabine ) und habe mir nach und nach was anderes zugelegt.

Für entspanntes Fischen an der Küste mit wenig Wind fische ich eine Hardy MKII Smuggler 8,6 Fuß Klasse 5. und ein Freund eine Hardy Sovereign 8,6 Fuss Klass. 5/6.
An der Sovereign habe ich auch schon eine 59 cm. große Mefo gefangen und es war großes Kino angesagt 

Für viel Wind an der Küste würde ich Dir zu Einer Rute der Klasse 7 oder 8 raten in 9 Fuß Länge, da du in der Herbst oder Frühjahrsfischerei doch mal ein strammeres Rütchen brauchst.
Mein Tipp in Sachen gut und günstig wäre, die Echo Classic. in der Klasse 7 in 9 Fuss.
Mein erste Wahl wäre eine Hardy Zane in der Klasse 6 (eher eine 7 ) in 9 Fuss Länge, die ein Freund und ich an der Küste fischen.

Vielleicht helfen die Tipps ja, ansonsten wünsche ich dir Viel Spaß und Thight Lines solltest du es mal an der Küste versuchen.


----------



## Malte

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Update: Sage Xi2 796-4


----------



## mtechniker2002

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Servus,

hab mir vor kurzem folgendes Combo gekauft:

Rute: Sage TCX 890-4 

Rolle: Sage 6080 + Ersatzspule

Schnur: Loop Optistream WF-8-F
& Orvis WF-8-S Class V x-tra fast sink tip.


Jetzt hätt ich noch a Frage:

Was soll ich den für Schußköpfe für dieses Combo verwenden? |kopfkrat

Hab bis jetzt noch keinen ausprobiert....

Schönen Gruß 
mtechniker2002


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Moin leute hier meine combo

Rute:RST Sennsitiv Fly ,7-8er 4tlg  10"

Rolle:Scierra IC 3 7/8

Schnur:Scierra XDA Clearhad WF8-I
           Scierra HMT WF8-F


----------



## stefan08

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Meine Combo
Stange: Scierra Scandinavian Saltwater 9,3feet WF7 4-teilig
Rolle: B&P 7-9
Kopf: Diverse Schussköpfe 16g Lawson neutral, 17g vision-attack, 16g Scierra Scandinavian Saltwaterhead. 
Runingline:Airflo Miracle Braid 36,5 m und drunter eine Backingleine ca 80-100m


----------



## steven23883

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Moin Habe mir heute mein neues Fliegenruten-Combo zugelegt und möchte diese euch hier auch mal Präsentieren und mal hören was ihr dazu sagt :m

Rute:Sage Xi3 9ft. 6# 4 Teilig
Rolle: Danielsson flyreels f3w7ten
Backing: Cartland Braided Mono
Runingline: Airflo Miracle Braid
Schußkopf: Zpey 17.5h Floating 10,1m

Update neue Rolle da alte zu groß war:
*Danielsson flyreels L5W 6nine in silber*


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

|bigeyes dicken hast du ein an der hacke :q soviele fische muß du erst mal fangen um den knüppel zu schießen :q super teile #6die xi3 ist ein schweres gerät gerade für anfänger lg andre 
na dann leg mal los in 14tagen wird sie getestet im wasser 
oki doki


----------



## steven23883

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> |bigeyes dicken hast du ein an der hacke :q soviele fische muß du erst mal fangen um den knüppel zu schießen :q super teile #6die xi3 ist ein schweres gerät gerade für anfänger lg andre
> na dann leg mal los in 14tagen wird sie getestet im wasser
> oki doki


 


deswegen sollst mir auch zeigen wie das geht damit ich schnell damit klar komme


----------



## MEFO 09

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Mein Gerät...

Rute:Guideline LPXE-RS ,9" Kl.8-3 teilig..
Rolle:Scierra IC 3,Kl.7-8
Schnur:Guideline Bullet,Kl.8

Die Rute ist ne Waffe ! und mit der schnur auch bei frischem Wind einfach geil!!!#6


----------



## stefan08

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*



steven23883 schrieb:


> Moin Habe mir heute mein neues Fliegenruten-Combo zugelegt und möchte diese euch hier auch mal Präsentieren und mal hören was ihr dazu sagt :m
> 
> Rute:Sage Xi3 9ft. 6# 4 Teilig
> Rolle: Danielsson flyreels f3w7ten
> Backing: Cartland Braided Mono
> Runingline: Airflo Miracle Braid
> Schußkopf: Zpey 17.5h Floating 10,1m


 
Also leute habe gestern die Xi3 von Steven geschmissen und muss feststellen|bigeyes das die rute der hammer ist :qalle erzählen die rute ist richtig schwer zu werfen aber das stimmt nicht|krach:sie ist ne absolut geile Küstenrute :l
mit einen 17g-18g schusskopf ein traum:vik:
steven lass dir keine ******** einreden und übbbbbbbbbeeee und übbbbbeee dan wirst du wissen was das für ein power stock du hast alter wir werden noch unseren spaß an der küste haben glaub mir hauptsache das wasser wird mal paar grad wärmer das geht mir voll auf'm sack 
:v


----------



## tommi1969

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Hallo steven23883. Konntest Du die Xi3 schon ausgibig Testen? Ich stehe auch vor dem Kauf,kann mich aber nicht entscheiden ob in Klasse 6 oder 7.Wie ist so das Verhalten bei wind?Bis welche Windstärke kann man die Xi3 6# angeln?


----------



## MEFO 09

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Hab heute die 7er XI-3 von nem Kumpel geworfen und muss sagen...HAMMER!!!
Mit ner 8er coastel der HIT..!!!


----------



## tommi1969

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Moin zusammen.#h
Wird hier noch Aktualisiert?Ich hau trotz dem mein Zeug mal in die Runde.

Rute:Sage Xi3 9ft 7# 4Teilig
Rolle:Nautilus NV 6/7
Schnur:Guideline Coastal WF8 Slow Int





Das Werfen mit dem Gespann richtig Laune :k und heute Abend geht es los zum Mefo Ärgern.Mal sehen ob Andre seine Kleine  zu Überbieten ist.:g Wenn nicht,werde ich trotz dem jede Menge Spass haben.
Edit:Habe grade Webcam geschaut.Alles voller Schaumkämme bei uns#q.Das packt die 7ner dann doch nicht.Aber Morgen soll der Wind ja nachlassen.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## MEFO 09

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Da sach ich ma...Glückwunsch und viel Spass mit der Kombo..!!


----------



## Perch

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Moin! #h
fische eine Greys G-series in 7/8 zusammen mit einer 8er Guideline 4-cast WF floating und als Rolle eine Busse und Pelikan FR #7-9 und bin vollkommen zufrieden mit dieser recht günstigen Combo..
Rute liegt bei etwa 130, Rolle bei 150 und Schnur bei 70 Euro. Sehr zu empfehlen.
Petri


----------



## tommi1969

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Danke.Habe dafür  auch mein Spinnzeug verkauft.Wenn man sich was in den Kopf gesetzt hat,muß es auch klappen.Und ich muß sagen es ist ein super Gefühl wenn die Schnur langsam abrollt.Ich mach zwar nicht die Meter wie es hier so manchmal Angegeben wird,aber es ist besser als Blech zu werfen.Ich will Jetzt nicht viel Rumlabern,aber fliegenfischen ist der Hammer.Also gute Fänge u. immer ne Hand breit Wasser unter der Fliege.
Guß Thomas


----------



## FoolishFarmer

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Ich ergänz die Liste dann auch mal - bin ja seit diesem Jahr wieder aktiv und doch recht häufig (für nen Binnenländer) mit Fliege anner Küste unterwegs...

Winston Boron IIMX 790-4
Loop Evotec CLW 5-8
Guideline Coastal Slow Intermediate #7 - mit gewogener 17,7 gr Keule (leider herstellerseitige Unterschiede von über 1,5 gr gemessen)

Macht Spaaaaaassss...


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Interessant. Ich fische einen Lawson Neutral mit 17,2g und die Coastal in 7 und finde die Coastal viel schlechter als den SK. Ich habe schon überlegt, ob ich die verkaufe.


----------



## volkerm

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Hallo Uli,

warum wird bei dem Fliegenzeugs immer so ein Zirkus mit dem Material gemacht?
Weiß Gott mag ich auch gerne Top-End.
Wenn es dann bei Schnüren um Zehntel- Gramm geht, versagt meine Einsicht.
Der Hauptfaktor beim Fliegenfischen ist der, der an der Wurfhand hängt.
Wenn man es denn kann, kann man es.
Gerne auch mit einer Leine eins drunter oder eins drüber.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## FoolishFarmer

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Hi,


volkerma schrieb:


> Wenn es dann bei Schnüren um Zehntel- Gramm geht, versagt meine Einsicht.


wir reden hier immerhin schon über ein halbes Gramm bei einer eigentlich gleichen Schnur. Noch Polyleader und nen schwereren Streamer dazu und wir befinden uns im Bereich einer ganzen Schnurklasse. Da mag das schon deutliche Unterschiede ausmachen...
Ich hab nen 18,5gr SK von TC - der geht auch ganz anders ab als die Coastal (und ist für die Rute immer noch kein Problem). Dafür lässt sich mit der Coastal einfach sauberer werfen (woran ich schwer übe!!!) und man platscht nicht so rum bei ruhigerem Wasser. |supergri


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*



volkerma schrieb:


> warum wird bei dem Fliegenzeugs immer so ein Zirkus mit dem Material gemacht?
> Weiß Gott mag ich auch gerne Top-End.
> Wenn es dann bei Schnüren um Zehntel- Gramm geht, versagt meine Einsicht.
> Der Hauptfaktor beim Fliegenfischen ist der, der an der Wurfhand hängt.
> Wenn man es denn kann, kann man es.
> Gerne auch mit einer Leine eins drunter oder eins drüber.



Hi Volker, ich weiß gerade nicht so genau, was du meinst. Meine Aussage bezog sich darauf, das ich einen SK fische, der sogar noch leichter ist, als die von Paddy genannte, aber dabei deutlich mehr Bumms hat.
Da man sich auf Schnurklassenangaben wenig bis gar nicht verlassen kann, ist es schon mehr als sinnvoll zu wissen, wie schwer die Schnur ist, die man fischt. Eigentlich kann man auch nur dann Schnüre sinnvoll vergleichen. Wenn man die Schnüre nicht ausgewogen hat, ist das letztlich nur Laberei.



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Dafür lässt sich mit der Coastal einfach sauberer werfen (woran ich schwer übe!!!) und man platscht nicht so rum bei ruhigerem Wasser. |supergri



Da hast du natürlich recht. Bei Ententeich ist die Coastal deutlich besser zu präsentieren. 


Ach ja, ich fische eine DanCraft FT6# in 9ft mit einer Danielsson LW4seven W dran.


----------



## FoolishFarmer

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*



Ullov Löns schrieb:


> Ach ja, ich fische eine DanCraft FT6# in 9ft ...


Die aber ganz anders werkelt als die IIMX in #7. 
Ich hatte nach diversen Forenberichten auch erst mit ner 8er Coastal geplant - und war völlig überrascht nach einigen Probewürfen. Irgendwie hatten alle vorher behauptet die 7er MX bräuchte auf jeden Fall ne 8er Schnur... |uhoh:


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Die aber ganz anders werkelt als die IIMX in #7.



Ja logisch. Die FT unterstützt auch nicht unbedingt einen Wurfstil der Ästheten gerecht wird. :q:q:q


----------



## Steffen23769

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Auf ner ECHTEN #7er Rute brauchst ne 6er Coastal, das Ding ist tonnenschwer... knapp 19 Gramm bringt die #7er auf die Waage, das ist AFTMA 10... 

Mir geht das gelinde gesagt mächtig auf den Sack, daß sich von den Herstellern kaum noch einer an AFTMA Standard hält, man kann sich auf fast nix mehr verlassen und kauft immer irgendwie die Katze im Sack...


----------



## Tewi

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Hallo Steffen und Uli,

da muß ich Dir Recht geben Steffen mit den Aftmaklassen!!!|kopfkrat

Aber ich denke das ist so ne Art Strategie der Hersteller, denn wenn man erstmal ne "falsche Rute" gekauft hat ist man ja fast gezwungen eine "richtige Rute" zu kaufen.

Wie will man es anstellen wenn man nicht die Möglichkeit hat diese Rute vorher zu werfen???

Ich fische an der Küste zZ. eine RossWorldwide Esscence 8# mit ne Guideline Coastal auch in 8# und bin noch zufrieden damit.
Bin aber noch auf der Suche nach ner 7# salzwasserpeitsche!!!!:q


----------



## volkerm

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Hallo Uli,

kam vielleicht etwas ruppig rüber.
Versuch einer Erklärung:
Ich denke nicht, daß es DIE optimale Grammzahl zur Rute gibt.
Das ist vom Wurfstil abhängig.
Der Eine wirft weich, fließend.
Der Andere "hackig".
Der Eine hält nur die Keule in der Luft, um dann schießen zu lassen.
Der Andere noch ein paar Meter Rennleine.
Dann halte ich noch recht langsame Ruten für gewichtstoleranter als die richtig schnellen.
Viel Gewicht wieder macht die schnellen Ruten timingtoleranter.
Eine leichtere Leine allerdings wird bei perfektem Timing an der schnellen Rute weiter werfen.
Bekommt man aber das perfekte Timing den ganzen langen Küstentag hin, oder nimmt man dann doch die etwas schwerere Leine und verzichtet auf die letzten zwei Meter?

Die Thesen seien hier mal zur Diskussion gestellt.

Grüße

Volker
Da gibt es viele Faktoren.


----------



## volkerm

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Ach ja, das sollte eigentlich hier rein:

Loomis IMX Eigenbau Klasse8, 9Fuß
Teton Large Arbor in 8
WF8F no name 

Grüße

Volker


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Rute : xi2  9,6 fuß k #7 
         xi3  9 fuß  k 8#

Rollen : Danielsson Fw5 eight
           Danielsson lw 6 nine 
:gLg Andre


----------



## Tewi

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Rute: SAGE Fliegenrute 796-4 Z-AXIS 

Rolle: noch keine passende gefunden für meinen Geldbeutel!!!#d

Schnur: Guideline Coastal 8#


@ Andre:

da haste Dir ja auch ne feine Combo zusammen gestellt#6


----------



## Willi aus I

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Hallo Tewi

Hab mir auch die Z-Axis 796-4 zugelegt und hab auch schon an die Coastel gedacht, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich eine Kl. 7 oder 8 nehmen soll.
Wie kommst du mit der 8er klar ?
Die 7er wird ja schon mit 17g angegeben.

TL Willi


----------



## Tewi

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Hallo Willi,

ich weiß nicht ob das Hier reingehört in diesen Thread.
Habe dazu mal ein extra Thread aufgemacht!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3117127#post3117127


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Doch, hier hätte es rein gepasst !


----------



## Willi aus I

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Moin

Bin nun etwas irritiert, Steffen 23769 schreibt die 7er Coastel wiegt fast 19g, und bei Tewi wiegt die 8er Coastel ebenfalls 19g.

Daher meine Frage.: Wie wiegt ihr eure Schnüre,nur die ersten 9,14m oder das Gesamtbelly?

Ich habe meine 796er mit einer Pounch WF7 geworfen, nach meinen Messungen wiegt der gesamte Kopf 17,7g , das funktioniert sehr gut, denke aber 2g mehr wären vielleicht noch etwas besser.
Daher meine Frage.:7er oder 8er Coastel?


----------



## Tewi

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Ich habe meine Coastal noch nicht gewogen aber auf der Verpackung steht 19gramm.







Ich finde Du solltest Dir ne 8# Coastal holen, die passt auf jedenfall!!!!:l


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

*Update*

Rute:
RST Blue Mythos 10" / #7/8 3tlg

        RST MPL             9" / #7/8   2tlg

        Hardy Gem Mk2    9"/#        6     3tlg

Rolle:Scierra IC3   #7/8 Kasettensysthem


Schnur:
Scierra XDA WF8F/I
                     Loop Opti Stillwater WF8F
                     Scierra HMT WF8F    
|wavey:


----------



## holgerson

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Hat Einer Erfahrung mit ner Vision GT Saltwater #6 , was die an Gewicht fürn SK abkann?


----------



## MEFO 09

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Update:
Rute:Guideline LPXE-RS 9"#8 (3-teilig)
Rolle: Scierra IC3 7/8
Schnüre:
Guideline RS#8
Guideline Bullet#8
SK: Scierra MWF Scan.Saltwater  18gr.(wiegt 19.6gr..))) )
Runn.line: Guideline LDL+


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

*Update*

Rute:
RST Blue Mythos 10" / #7/8 3tlg

        RST MPL             9" / #7/8   2tlg

        Hardy Gem Mk2    9"/#        6     3tlg

Rolle:
Danielson L5W4seven
              Scierra IC3   #7/8 Kasettensysthem


Schnur:
Lee Wulff WF8/BassTaper
          Scierra XDA WF8F/I
                               Loop Opti Stillwater WF7F


----------



## venni-kisdorf

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

UPDATE : 
-------------

Rute: Hardy Demon #7 , 9"

Rolle Vossler DC3 

Schusskopf: Vision Attack 8 F und 8 I

:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Thor2012

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Ich möchte mich auch mal als eifriger Mitleser in diesem Forum vorstellen und habe auch gleich noch eine Ausrüstungsfrage.

Ich heiße Jan und bin 38 Jahre alt und seit gut eineinhalb Jahren der MEFO-Angelei verfallen. Bisher allerdings nur mit der Spinnrute. Da ich aber schon immer mal in die Welt der Fliegenfischer eintauchen wollte, habe ich kurzerhand bei einem hiesigen sehr bekannten Forumsmitlgied aus Kiel  einen entsprechenden Fliegenfischerkurs für März gebucht.
Nun zu meiner Frage:
Ich könnte folgendes Tackle von einem hier ansässigen Fachhändler zwecks Räumungsverkauf erwerben ( wohl gemerkt für die MEFO-Fischerei!)
Rute: SAGE VXP 9,6Fuß ; Schnurklasse 7 (280€)
Rolle: SAGE 1680 (70€)

Selbstverständlich handelt es sich um Neuware mit allem Papierkram drumherum. Ist dies eine gute/günstige Ausrüstung, oder wird dann doch etwas Anderes empfohlen?!
Eine Schnur habe ich noch nicht, die würde ich mir dann bei Zeiten noch zulegen, aber dazu dann mehr!

Über Anregungen, Tipps und weitere nützliche Infos würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## Hansen fight

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Hallo Thor
Das ist ein gutes Angebot #6
Für einen Anfänger mehr als Topp.
Gruß Christoph


----------



## Thor2012

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Danke für die Antwort,
da die Rute und Rolle ja stark reduziert sind, kann ich Sie meiner Meinung selbst bei Nichtgefallen auch mindestens zum Kaufpreis wieder loswerden.....insofern denke ich auch, dass ich da wohl zuschlagen werde.

Was meint Ihr denn, was ich für eine Schnur neben sollte?! Ich habe hier sehr viel von der Airflo 40+ gelesen |uhoh:
Macht es Sinn sich für die o.g. Spule noch eine E-Spule für eine weitere Fliegenschnur zu besorgen?!|kopfkrat

Wie Ihr seht...aus einer beantworteten Frage ergeben sich immer Neue


----------



## Donald84

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Moin,

denke auch, dass du mit der o.g. Kombo nix verkehrt machen kannst. Die Schnur 40plus habe ich selber mal gefischt. Ist für den Preis wirklich eine ordentliche Schnur. (auch wenn ich am Ende doch bei der Guideline Coastal hängen geblieben bin).
Denk aber daran, dass die Schnur relativ "schwer" ausfällt. Deswegen würde ich an deiner Stelle gucken, ob du die Schnur in Klasse 7 irgendwo testen kannst. Müsste aber passen...


----------



## Flatfischer

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*



Thor2012 schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr denn, was ich für eine Schnur neben sollte?!


 
Hallo, da würde ich beim Wurfkurs den Leiter der Veranstaltung fragen. Dieser dürfte Dich da wohl bestens beraten können (da er ja "nebenbei" noch einen nicht ganz unbekannten Fliegenfischerladen besitzt).

Gruß Flatfischer


----------



## woern1

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Also die Airflo 40+ ist schon eine sehr "schußkopfähnliche" Schnur, mit wenigen Schwüngen kommt man schnell auf Weite.
Schnurkontrolle und das Gefühl fürs Wedeln bleibt da eher auf der Strecke.
Und inwiefern das "werfen-lernen" mit der 40+ Sinn ergibt, naja, ich weiß nicht.
Letztlich sucht man sich ja als Anfänger mit der Fusselpeitsche zunächst eher softe Bedinungen bzw. Strände aus, wie z. Bleichter Wind von links hinten (als Rechtshänder/Werfer) und wirft auch eher normale Mückis (keine schweren Streamer etc).

Eine gemäßigte WF-Schnur finde ich da besser und würde auch dem werferischen (Erlernen mehr) entgegenkommen.

Mit der  Rute bzw. Rolle habe ich keine Erfahrungen, kann als nix zu sagen. War aber mal ein Test (nur so als Anhaltspunkt) im FliForum 
http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/sagevxp8.html

TL

werner


----------



## Thor2012

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Ja danke erst mal für diese Anregungen und Tipps. Sicherlich werde ich mir nicht übereilich irgendwelches Equipment kaufen, daher und auch aus finanzieller Sicht warte ich einfach mal den Kurs ab und schaue dann, was mir dort empfohlen wird. 

Danke nochmal und petri!!


----------



## Ollistricker

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Meine Fusselrute ist:
Scierra HM3 #7/8 in 9,3 feet (angegebenes WG auf der Rute 16g)
Rolle: VISION Koma Klasse 7/8
Schnüre: Guideline Coastal slow intermediate #7 und die RIO OutBound short #7
Passt alles gut zusammen.


----------



## Hakumator

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Als Küstgerte habe ich:
Sage SLT 896-4
Danielson Lw5four7/ Scierra XDP+7/9
Schnur Guideline Coastel floating 8, interm. 8, Bullet 8, Scierra HMT V2 floating und interm.
desw. 
Sage TCX 690-4
Sage 5650 als rolle
Schnur Guideline Coastel floating 7, interm. 7
Ist die Schnurwahl aber noch nicht beendet, brauch für wenig bis garkein Wind noch eine Schnur mit längerer Keule


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen mit der Sagen umrankten "72er"-Fliege gemacht? 
Und falls gute Erfahrungen. Habt ihr n Foto/Bindenaleitung/Materialliste? Sah für mich bis jetzt nach einem üppig gebundenen Wolly Bugger aus.


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: MehrForellenFliegenRuten und -Rollen; evtl. Getüddels*

Hier mal die 72er nachgebunden: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





















Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------

